# China firma con Rusia acuerdo para mantener la NATO lejos. Lo que Macron avisó que podría pasar. Nos vamos a calentar a hostias.



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

La pesadilla del gabacho, el maricón con más huevos de Europa: que Rusia cayera en la órbita china por presión anglo. Y Europa en babia.

Es de ser muy gilipollas el seguir poniendo el culo a Biden, UK y compañia. Nos la están jugando en nuestra propia casa y nosotros tragando con todo. Vamos a pasar un frio cojonudo los próximos años.

Xi Jinping y Putin rechazan la expansión de la OTAN en plena crisis con Ucrania










Por cierto que buen video aquí de un panchito mexicano que lo explica claro. Se ha dejado lo de China pero el resto creo que tiene razón en todo.




Resumen en minuto 13:00.


----------



## burbucoches (5 Feb 2022)

El cauce natural de Las cosas. Rusia y China quieren prosperar

Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado


----------



## Migas y Moscas (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> El cauce natural de Las cosas
> 
> Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado



Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.

Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.

Están recogiendo lo sembrado durante la guerra fría.

Que ignorantes sois, sorbiendo lefa rusa y china cuando le desean todos los males a occidente


----------



## burbucoches (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.
> 
> Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.
> 
> ...



Qtard TU a beber orina


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

Aquí la que gana es China que va a ayudar a Putin a cambio de gas barato MIENTRAS NOSOTROS CAPULLOS NOS CALENTAMOS A HOSTIAS!!!

Pero es que incluso los fachosos y nacionalcatólicos deberiaís tener claro que EEUU es el enemigo. FRANCO DESCONFIABA MUCHO DE LOS YANKIS, Y NO TRAGABA ISRAEL. ¿ES QUE SOIS GILIPOLLAS? LLEVO AÑOS ADVIRTIENDO QUE DE ESTO IBA REALMENTE EL BREXIT.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Qtard TU a beber orina
> Ver archivo adjunto 932499



Claro que sí imbécil, rojo de mierda, seguro que a los rusos y a los chinos les parece fatal que europa se llene de negros, estoy seguro que no pueden dormir     

Prefieren una Europa negra que una Europa blanca.

IMBÉCIL


----------



## Insurgent (5 Feb 2022)

La supervivencia del R78 depende de la salud del Imperio Anglo progre.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kabraloka (5 Feb 2022)

lo normal que iba a pasar, rusos y chinos contra anglos

ahora alemania no tiene poder militar para contrarrestrarlos, así que todas las llanuras europeas son para los tártaros


----------



## tovarovsky (5 Feb 2022)

Uropedos!! Estais acabados!!


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (5 Feb 2022)

Todo va de esto :


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (5 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Todo va de esto :



¿Quieres decir que si Rusia saca después un 7, gana?


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (5 Feb 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que si Rusia saca después un 7, gana?



Quien es el rey de Oros , tener espadas , copas o bastos no vale , si no tienes oros estas jodido como nosotros .


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Quien es el rey de Oros , tener espadas , copas o bastos no vale , si no tienes oros estas jodido como nosotros .




Te equivocas. Por muchos reyes de oros que tengas, si no tienes el rey de bastos eres carne de cañón. Y en eso Putin siempre ha sido consecuente y lo ha tenido claro: si se le respeta es por sus nukes.


----------



## explorador (5 Feb 2022)

En Europa el cambio climático lo vamos a sufrir de cojones, van a tener razón los progres, se va a pasar más frio que un camaleón en Groenlandia


----------



## Sawa (5 Feb 2022)

En el plan inicial 7 de cada 8 europeos deben ser exterminados, no obstante puede que se supere dicho ratio. Las vacunaciones son previas a las guerras, en breve mucho conoceréis de primera mano para que son las vacunas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Feb 2022)

Pero es que este era el plan desde el principio, llevarse el gas a China con alguna excusa, auspiciado todo por las élites globalistas occidentales para destruir aún más Europa y favorecer a su nueva potencia


----------



## WasP (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te equivocas. Por muchos reyes de oros que tengas, si no tienes el rey de bastos eres carne de cañón. Y en eso Putin siempre ha sido consecuente y lo ha tenido claro: si se le respeta es por sus nukes.



Mmmmmm no. Rusia tiene nukes, sí, pero el papel de Rusia nunca se juega con nukes, sino con espionaje y guerra cibernética, algo en lo que despliegan buena cantidad de esfuerzos. Las nukes solo están por la disuasión, pero la verdadera fuerza rusa es otra, el subterfugio. No en vano quien maneja Rusia es precisamente un espía, uno de los directores más jovenes en la historia del KGB.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Pero es que este era el plan desde el principio, llevarse el gas a China con alguna excusa, auspiciado todo por las élites globalistas occidentales para destruir aún más Europa y favorecer a su nueva potencia



Déjate de conspiranoias, aquí quien está dando por culo y provocando y deseando una invasión en Ucrania es Biden y su hijo, para meter sanciones al gas ruso. Eso es que ni se esconde, no vayáis de tan listos que muy a menudo la verdad es mucho más sencilla.

Macron lo llevaba advirtiendo un lustro.





WasP dijo:


> Mmmmmm no. Rusia tiene nukes, sí, pero el papel de Rusia nunca se juega con nukes, sino con espionaje y guerra cibernética, algo en lo que despliegan buena cantidad de esfuerzos. Las nukes solo están por la disuasión, pero la verdadera fuerza rusa es otra, el subterfugio. No en vano quien maneja Rusia es precisamente un espía, uno de los directores más jovenes en la historia del KGB.



Bueno, vale, pero exactamente igual que la NSA, te recuerdo a un tal Snowden, y a un tal Assange. Putin no es gilipollas y si ve que los yankis van en ese plan a por todas pues mete dinero ahi, faltaría más. ¿Estamos tontos?


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> El cauce natural de Las cosas. Rusia y China quieren prosperar
> 
> Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado



Apoyo lo dicho, sociedad capitalista de mierda liberal


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Déjate de conspiranoias, aquí quien está dando por culo y provocando y deseando una invasión en Ucrania es Biden y su hijo, para meter sanciones al gas ruso. Eso es que ni se esconde, no vayáis de tan listos que muy a menudo la verdad es mucho más sencilla.
> 
> Macron lo llevaba advirtiendo un lustro.
> 
> ...



Menuda escoria es usa.


----------



## six six six the number.. (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Aquí la que gana es China que va a ayudar a Putin a cambio de gas barato MIENTRAS NOSOTROS CAPULLOS NOS CALENTAMOS A HOSTIAS!!!
> 
> Pero es que incluso los fachosos y nacionalcatólicos deberiaís tener claro que EEUU es el enemigo. FRANCO DESCONFIABA MUCHO DE LOS YANKIS, Y NO TRAGABA ISRAEL. ¿ES QUE SOIS GILIPOLLAS? LLEVO AÑOS ADVIRTIENDO QUE DE ESTO IBA REALMENTE EL BREXIT.



Las bases Usanas las trajo a España Franco, es una forma un tanto extraña de desconfiar de ellos.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.
> 
> Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.
> 
> ...




Tú no eres ignorante echándole siempre la culpa al comunismo hasta de que cagues blando y ya ni se te empine.

Vuestro puto capitalismo y neoliberalismo nunca tiene culpa de nada.

Saludos.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> Las bases Usanas las trajo a España Franco, es una forma un tanto extraña de desconfiar de ellos.




Muy a su pesar, lo sabes bien, en España se pasaba mucha hambre.

Franco era ante todo pragmático, pero te recuerdo que estuvo a punto de entrar en guerra contra EEUU. Su pragmatismo salvó España, pero a Cuba le siguió mandando ayuda cada Navidad a pesar del bloqueo yanki. De lo que pensaba de Israel no hace falta que lo recuerde tampoco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Feb 2022)

El nuevo mundo frente a lo clásico. Tengo claro con quien voy.


----------



## six six six the number.. (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te equivocas. Por muchos reyes de oros que tengas, si no tienes el rey de bastos eres carne de cañón. Y en eso Putin siempre ha sido consecuente y lo ha tenido claro: si se le respeta es por sus nukes.



En eso estoy de acuerdo, Ucrania, los países bálticos, y toda Europa por extensión solo será respetada por los rusos cuando tenga un buen arsenal nuclear y se dejen de palabrerías y gilipolleces.


----------



## WasP (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Déjate de conspiranoias, aquí quien está dando por culo y provocando y deseando una invasión en Ucrania es Biden y su hijo, para meter sanciones al gas ruso. Eso es que ni se esconde, no vayáis de tan listos que muy a menudo la verdad es mucho más sencilla.
> 
> Macron lo llevaba advirtiendo un lustro.
> 
> ...



Ese es uno de los problemas, no hay una sola NSA, con la capacidad de la NSA, hay una NSA por cada superpotencia, EEUU, Rusia y China. Uno de los declives de la hegemonía yanqui es el subidón operativo del KGB ruso, hoy FSB y GRU, y de China por mediación de Rusia también. 

Se ha permitido que un tipo tan peligroso e inteligente como Putin incremente la capacidad de Rusia para operar en terrenos que antes solo eran dominados por muy pocos, y eso ha supuesto un cambio bestial de las reglas de juego. 

Detesto a Putin, pero le reconozco una inteligencia fuera de lo común en su terreno particular del espionaje. Por dios, si hasta han creado fábricas de trolls para manejar la opinión pública a distancia en países con los que ni siquiera tienen frontera.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

six six six the number.. dijo:


> En eso estoy de acuerdo, Ucrania, los países bálticos, y toda Europa por extensión solo será respetada por los rusos cuando tenga un buen arsenal nuclear y se dejen de palabrerías y gilipolleces.



¿Arsenal yanki? ¿Porqué? Desde la guerra de Irak Europa está loca por tener su propio ejército y no tener que aguantar al primo americano y sus mamarrachadas por el mundo.




WasP dijo:


> Ese es uno de los problemas, no hay una sola NSA, con la capacidad de la NSA, hay una NSA por cada superpotencia, EEUU, Rusia y China. Uno de los declives de la hegemonía yanqui es el subidón operativo del KGB ruso, hoy FSB y GRU, y de China por mediación de Rusia también.
> 
> Se ha permitido que un tipo tan peligroso e inteligente como Putin incremente la capacidad de Rusia para operar en terrenos que antes solo eran dominados por muy pocos, y eso ha supuesto un cambio bestial de las reglas de juego.
> 
> Detesto a Putin, pero le reconozco una inteligencia fuera de lo común en su terreno particular del espionaje. Por dios, si hasta han creado fábricas de trolls para manejar la opinión pública a distancia en países con los que ni siquiera tienen frontera.




¿Tú eres consciente de que eso lo lleva haciendo USA desde hace un siglo, verdad? Dime que si. Dime que sabes lo que es Hollywood, y el marketing anglosajón y la Leyenda Negra y mil cosas más.


----------



## pocholito (5 Feb 2022)

Franco era pragmático mírate lo que le dijo al presidente usando Johnson sobre la guerra de Vietnam que eso era cosa pérdida para los americanos en el año 65 diez años antes de la caída de saigon aquí Carrero quiso hacer la bomba nuclear y ya sabemos lo que le paso


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Franco era pragmático mírate lo que le dijo al presidente usando Johnson sobre la guerra de Vietnam que eso era cosa pérdida para los americanos en el año 65 diez años antes de la caída de saigon aquí Carrero quiso hacer la bomba nuclear y ya sabemos lo que le paso




La carta de respuesta de Franco la leí aquí y es una peineta elegante y por todo lo alto a la soberbia yanki y el pretender que España se metiera en ese fregao. 

Con otros políticos, los actuales sin ir más lejos, hubiéramos acabado mandando a la Legión a morir en medio de charcos y mosquitos que ni nos venian a cuento.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (5 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú no eres ignorante echándole siempre la culpa al comunismo hasta de que cagues blando y ya ni se te empine.
> 
> Vuestro puto capitalismo y neoliberalismo nunca tiene culpa de nada.
> 
> Saludos.




blablabla basura comunista bala como las ovejas jajajaja

IMBÉCIL, PÚDRETE


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

Necesitan siempre "armas de destrucción masiva", y algún capullo como Aznar que quiera ser amiguito suyo. Con eso salvan algo la acción bárbara de cara a la galeria.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> blablabla basura comunista bala como las ovejas jajajaja
> 
> IMBÉCIL, PÚDRETE




Aprovecha bien tu oportunidad Migas que tú también puedes ser un idiota


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

¿Dónde se puede comprar esa chapa? Con eso abres las aguas, te quitas de encima a proyankis descerebrados.


----------



## six six six the number.. (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Arsenal yanki? ¿Porqué? Desde la guerra de Irak Europa está loca por tener su propio ejército y no tener que aguantar al primo americano y sus mamarrachadas por el mundo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yanki no, europeo.


----------



## INE (5 Feb 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ese es uno de los problemas, no hay una sola NSA, con la capacidad de la NSA, hay una NSA por cada superpotencia, EEUU, Rusia y China. Uno de los declives de la hegemonía yanqui es el subidón operativo del KGB ruso, hoy FSB y GRU, y de China por mediación de Rusia también.
> 
> Se ha permitido que un tipo tan peligroso e inteligente como Putin incremente la capacidad de Rusia para operar en terrenos que antes solo eran dominados por muy pocos, y eso ha supuesto un cambio bestial de las reglas de juego.
> 
> Detesto a Putin, pero le reconozco una inteligencia fuera de lo común en su terreno particular del espionaje. Por dios, si hasta han creado fábricas de trolls para manejar la opinión pública a distancia en países con los que ni siquiera tienen frontera.



Se ha permitido....

¿Necesita Rusia el permiso de occidente para gestionarse? ¿En serio estáis a favor de la soberanía de cada país y en contra del NWO?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Tú no eres ignorante echándole siempre la culpa al comunismo hasta de que cagues blando y ya ni se te empine.
> 
> Vuestro puto capitalismo y neoliberalismo nunca tiene culpa de nada.
> 
> Saludos.



Son el mismo perro con diferente collar


----------



## chortinator (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Aquí la que gana es China que va a ayudar a Putin a cambio de gas barato MIENTRAS NOSOTROS CAPULLOS NOS CALENTAMOS A HOSTIAS!!!
> 
> Pero es que incluso los fachosos y nacionalcatólicos deberiaís tener claro que EEUU es el enemigo. FRANCO DESCONFIABA MUCHO DE LOS YANKIS, Y NO TRAGABA ISRAEL. ¿ES QUE SOIS GILIPOLLAS? LLEVO AÑOS ADVIRTIENDO QUE DE ESTO IBA REALMENTE EL BREXIT.




Franco aviso con el contubernio judeomasonico y no le faltaba razon al caudillo


----------



## max power (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Te equivocas. Por muchos reyes de oros que tengas, si no tienes el rey de bastos eres carne de cañón. Y en eso Putin siempre ha sido consecuente y lo ha tenido claro: si se le respeta es por sus nukes.



Solo hay que ver al amigo bajito y rechonchonde Best Korea. Ni mu le dicen. Tiene bombs o eso parece.

Si pusieramos algua ojiva atomica por aqui el moro tampoco nos tocaria las pelotas ( nota mental: no dar el boton Garzón ).


----------



## six six six the number.. (5 Feb 2022)

Si al final resulta que los soldados y material rusos que han acercado a Ucrania están en realidad de vacaciones.......


----------



## IgFarben (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> El cauce natural de Las cosas. Rusia y China quieren prosperar
> 
> Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado



No, el cauce natural de las cosas seria que Rusia(que tiene infinidad de recursos y de vecino a China, ávido y necesitado de recursos para mantener su industria y población) y occidente( Europa con una industria en peligro por la competencia china, y el Imperio Yankee amenazado de forma directa en su hegemonía por el ascenso chino), se aliasen para contener a China.
La falta de visión de los lideres occidentales ha lanzado a los rusos a los brazos de los chinos. A larga los rusos también lo pagaran, los chinos se los comerán por dentro, pero antes sufriremos nosotros.



Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.
> 
> Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.
> 
> ...



Las elites progresistas se originaron en las universidades anglos: Oxford, Harvard, Stanford, Cambridge etc etc, por culpa de profesores salidos en gran parte de los grupos de alemanes que huyeron de los nacionalsocialistas cuando tomaron el poder. La mayoría eran judíos.
La URSS se aprovecho de esos grupos para crear disensión, pero nunca han tenido una influencia directa en la política soviética(y después rusa). Sin embargo, en occidente, esos grupos cada vez han ganado mas poder, y ahora son los que dictan.


----------



## burbucoches (5 Feb 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> No, el cauce natural de las cosas seria que Rusia(que tiene infinidad de recursos y de vecino a China, ávido y necesitado de recursos para mantener su industria y población) y occidente( Europa con una industria en peligro por la competencia china, y el Imperio Yankee amenazado de forma directa en su hegemonía por el ascenso chino), se aliasen para contener a China.
> La falta de visión de los lideres occidentales ha lanzado a los rusos a los brazos de los chinos. A larga los rusos también lo pagaran, los chinos se los comerán por dentro, pero antes sufriremos nosotros.



La industria Europea (Alemania) ha sobrevivido a la crisis de 2008 gracias a sus exportaciones y tratos con China de salvavidas. Esa crisis de Lehman brothers donde USA coloco a Europa todos sus activos toxicos de deuda en 2008


----------



## Teniente_Dan (5 Feb 2022)

Para frenar a Alemania los anglos tuvieron que montar una coalición enorme DOS veces.

China es como 20 Alemania, y esta vez Rusia juega e el bando "alemán", no anglo...

Suerte.


----------



## Patriota de Acero (5 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.
> 
> Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.
> 
> ...



Soplapollas, la cultura woke viene importada de USA/anglolandia/mierdas protestantes antiespaña, no de la URSS ni del marxismo cultural. Se llama posmodernismo y es engendrado por lefa liberal.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Feb 2022)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Son el mismo perro con diferente collar




Por eso los del Mundo Libre no pararon hasta desmantelar por completo a la antigua URSS y el Bloque del Este, porque eran el mismo perro.

Saludos.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (5 Feb 2022)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.

Venga lo pongo de nuevo para los que no lo hayáis leído. Hay que seguir siempre el canino del dinero.

Joer, parecéis ciegos, ¡coño que estáis en burbuja!.

Esto no va de Ucrania vs Rusia, ni siquiera de OTAN vs Rusia.

Esto va de “parne”, XI el chino va a lanzar su criptomoneda gubernamental, lo que implica que “adiós banqueros”, “adiós dinero fíat inventado o sacado de la nada” y así una serie de eventos muy duros para los banqueros y ricos pegados al poder, y porque el chino no hace su “parné” semi-descentralizado, sino, sería el acabose.

Vamos, que más de un millonario se puede encontrar de la noche a la mañana sin su dinero ficticio y lo que es más importante, sin el poder que le otorga este, mirar a tito puertas comprando tierras o a los rocas negras comprando casas que están en zonas “inseguras”, no se fían ni de la ropa que llevan encima.

Rusia y China han desplegado todas sus fuerzas, no para amenazar a Ucrania, que también, sino para evitar un Gadafi en Rusia y China.

Tanto Rusia como China han desplegado todas sus armas atómicas y han puesto a todos sus barcos y submarinos a “patrullar” en simulacros de guerra para dar un aviso a navegantes.

Los USAnos están nerviosos porque su 30.000.000.000.000 de deuda solo están cubiertos por los más que generosos 10.000.000.000.000 de dólares emitidos por la reserva federal, joer ni Zimbabue o la Alemania de Weimar emitieron tanto dinero sin respaldo, y ya de derivados y “chanchullos” varios ni hablamos, como empiecen los inversores en oro a pedir el metal nos echamos unas risas por no llorar.

Si China emite su cripto-yuan respaldado con oro, y Rusia lo apoya, eso se lo tomaría USA como una declaración de guerra.

De ahí que los USAnos estén desesperados por generar una guerra mundial, eso sí, en Europa y Asia.

Nos esperan días muy interesantes.

Y mientras tanto Gazprom negocia miles de millones de metros cúbicos de gas con China e incluso Japón se quiere apuntar, lo europeos amenazamos a Rusia con sanciones, ¡que se jodan los Rusos que no les vamos a comprar ni gas ni petróleo!, ¡a que dejo de respirar como no hagas lo que yo quiero!, por mucho que los garbilles siempre quedan inútiles y sinvergüenzas.

Ahora, los USAnos no paran de pedir metaneros a Rusia para calmar sus ansias vivas de gas porque no son capaces de llevarlo por culpa del hielo con el frio que está cayendo estas semanas en USA, que sí, que los USA tienen GAS a mansalva, pero sus “sandias” han estado boicoteando todos los gaseoductos y así no hay manera de repartir ese gas y los tontos de los europeos nos creemos que nos van a suministrar el gas que los rusos no nos va a suministrar, si los tontos volaran en Europa no habría ningún político a ras de tierra y Maricon sería el ministro del aire.


@@@@

¿Fuente?, ¡Coño!, que es una ficción.

Pues eso, un saludo a todos


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 8322. Stromectol. Ivergalen.
“18-MC”(ibogaína), grafeno, aluminio, ferritina, luciferina, luciferasa, trometamina.
Óxido nítrico (NO) más grafeno (CH) igual a ácido ciánico (HOCN)

Ácido lipoico alfa

Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.


----------



## Sputnik (5 Feb 2022)

Yastamos en Octubre?

No?

Pues circulen coño!!


----------



## Discordante (5 Feb 2022)

A bueno se arrima Rusia. Europa es un viejo demente y decrepito. Ya ves tu que miedo deberia darle. China esta en fase expansionista, lo que busca de mineral e hidrocarburos esta su frontera norte, y las fronteras no las tiene con europa precisamente.

En fin que se puede esperar de jugadores de call of duty y comedoritos en este foro.

Rusia esta desesperado, con el pais sujeto con pinzas y de crisis en crisis, hasta el punto de tener que buscar ayuda en su principal y mayor enemigo, y el intento de que europa se pliegue a sus caprichos lo ha parado EEUU (que europa de ser putita de alguien sera la suya no la de Putin).

China mientras saquea a Rusia con tratos basura. Rusia ha tenido que pedir que le paguen el gas en € (porque de ese famoso oro Chino no se sabe nada y en todos los negocios que hacen ni esta ni se le espera) que lo del yuan y el cripto yuan se lo pueden comer con patatas que esas tonterias cuelan entre los incels de burbuja pero en el mundo real el dinero chino vale tanto como la promesa de un gitano a un cura.


----------



## uberales (5 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> A bueno se arrima Rusia. Europa es un viejo demente y decrepito. Ya ves tu que miedo deberia darle. China esta en fase expansionista, lo que busca de mineral e hidrocarburos esta su frontera norte, y las fronteras no las tiene con europa precisamente.
> 
> En fin que se puede esperar de jugadores de call of duty y comedoritos en este foro.
> 
> ...



Yo también lo veo una cagada por parte de Rusia. China se quiere comer todo lo que tiene Rusia. A Rusia le interesa más estar unidos a los europeos, ya sea culturalmente o comercialmente que con loa chinos. Lo bueno, que China va a empezar ya la decadencia de aquí a unos 15 años van a perder unos cuantos millones de pobladores.


----------



## McRotor (5 Feb 2022)

No se podia de saber y tal.

Construyen un tubo que acaba terminando y pagando Rusia y aún así en Berlin no tienen los cojones a abrirlo sin permiso de los gUSAnos...

...Han sido pacientes e incluso han esperado unos meses y en vista que en Europa ya no queda nadie con huevos pues ese gas se va a China y el dia que tengan a bien en Bruselas permitir su uso van a tener que pagar el gas a precio de oro.

La involución Europea para las proximas decadas frente al desarrollo de oriente va ser brutal, solo Rusia con estos acuerdos y un pie en el pacifico sera capaz de seguirles el ritmo lo que convertira a Moscu en la capital mas rica de una hundida Europa.

El sueño europeo se acaba... No tardaran en saltar del barco.


----------



## McRotor (5 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> A bueno se arrima Rusia. Europa es un viejo demente y decrepito. Ya ves tu que miedo deberia darle. China esta en fase expansionista, lo que busca de mineral e hidrocarburos esta su frontera norte, y las fronteras no las tiene con europa precisamente.
> 
> En fin que se puede esperar de jugadores de call of duty y comedoritos en este foro.
> 
> ...




Lo de pagar en Euros es el enesimo guiño e intento de que los uropedos se decidan a dar el salto de abandonar a los gUSAnos...

...pero nos faltan pelotas.

Invadira USA a Rusia como hizo con todo aquel que empezo a comerciar con euros?


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (5 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> A bueno se arrima Rusia. Europa es un viejo demente y decrepito. Ya ves tu que miedo deberia darle. China esta en fase expansionista, lo que busca de mineral e hidrocarburos esta su frontera norte, y las fronteras no las tiene con europa precisamente.
> 
> En fin que se puede esperar de jugadores de call of duty y comedoritos en este foro.
> 
> ...




Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.



Querido compañero “ @Discordante ”, ¿y por qué no lo ha pedido en dólares USA?, lo han pedido en Euros para tocarle las narices a los USAnos, prácticamente es una declaración de guerra pedir que le paguen los hidrocarburos y el gas en euros.

Ahh se me olvidaba algo muy importante, Rusia ha desplegado gran parte de su ejército en Bielorrusia porque este país produce más del 20% de la energía que nos da de comer a todo el mundo y los USAnos estaban preparando un plan para invadirlo y apropiarse de ese producto, es importante seguir en este caso el camino de la comida y lo mismo descubrís un abono muy importante para las plantas y del que Bielorrusia exporta el 20% de la producción mundial.



@@@@

¿Fuente?, ¡Coño!, que es una ficción.

Pues eso, un saludo a todos


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación. 8322. Stromectol. Ivergalen.
“18-MC”(ibogaína), grafeno, aluminio, ferritina, luciferina, luciferasa, trometamina.
Óxido nítrico (NO) más grafeno (CH) igual a ácido ciánico (HOCN)

Ácido lipoico alfa

Bloquear a la gente por no compartir tu punto de vista es una demostración de debilidad muy grande, pues así, estás matando la discusión, que es exactamente el objetivo de un foro como este.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No se podia de saber y tal.
> 
> Construyen un tubo que acaba terminando y pagando Rusia y aún así en Berlin no tienen los cojones a abrirlo sin permiso de los gUSAnos...
> 
> ...




Eso que dices ratifico que es así, lo seguí bien en su dia. Alemania espera el visto bueno de EEUU para iniciar el bombeo por el NSII y comprarle el gas a Rusia.

EEUU ha dicho que no y este invierno han habido familias que han pasado mucho frio en Europa.


----------



## elCañonero (5 Feb 2022)

Tienes la capacidad mental de un crío de 3 años, felicidades


----------



## HDR (5 Feb 2022)

Nada de esto estaría pasando con Trump al frente. El enemigo es China, no Rusia. Es un desastre.


----------



## germano89 (5 Feb 2022)

Nuestros líderes pensando en nuestros intereses


----------



## Tusade (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> El cauce natural de Las cosas. Rusia y China quieren prosperar
> 
> Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado



Claro, todo el mundo sabe que los ucranianos están locos por arrodillarse ante Putón.


----------



## ciberobrero (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La pesadilla del gabacho, el maricón con más huevos de Europa: que Rusia cayera en la órbita china por presión anglo. Y Europa en babia.
> 
> Es de ser muy gilipollas el seguir poniendo el culo a Biden, UK y compañia. Nos la están jugando en nuestra propia casa y nosotros tragando con todo. Vamos a pasar un frio cojonudo los próximos años.
> 
> ...




Ya te han dado otro apocalipsis para aterrorizarte/darte un poco de vidilla, en sustitución de tu apocalipsis sanitario?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (5 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por eso los del Mundo Libre no pararon hasta desmantelar por completo a la antigua URSS y el Bloque del Este, porque eran el mismo perro.
> 
> Saludos.



Es que el perro se volvió desobediente


----------



## Skywalker22 (5 Feb 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> En el plan inicial 7 de cada 8 europeos deben ser exterminados, no obstante puede que se supere dicho ratio. Las vacunaciones son previas a las guerras, en breve mucho conoceréis de primera mano para que son las vacunas.



¿No nos puedes adelantar nada?


----------



## Abort&cospelo (5 Feb 2022)

Hasta que no corten el grifo a España con paguitas y demas este pais seguira siendo una ramera. Cuando esto ya no sea posible y se acabe la fiesta, la hostia que nos vamos a comer va a ser doble o seguramente triple, porque sin suvension europea se jode todo esquema posible. Y a partir de ahi a cerrar chiringuitos, paguitas, ayuditas, asociaciones, ministerios, ecetera ecetera y medio pais al puto paro y sin derecho a nada.


----------



## OYeah (5 Feb 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Ya te han dado otro apocalipsis para aterrorizarte/darte un poco de vidilla, en sustitución de tu apocalipsis sanitario?



¿A qué te refieres exactamente? El apocalipsis sanitario en UK es tal que fui a España a tratarme/diagnosticarme. ¿Te refieres a eso o a qué?


----------



## Kluster (5 Feb 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Con El degenerado occidente no SE quiere aliar nadie q no Este en la mierda tercermundizado, kalergizado, drogado y transexualizado


----------



## Ufo (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La pesadilla del gabacho, el maricón con más huevos de Europa: que Rusia cayera en la órbita china por presión anglo. Y Europa en babia.
> 
> Es de ser muy gilipollas el seguir poniendo el culo a Biden, UK y compañia. Nos la están jugando en nuestra propia casa y nosotros tragando con todo. Vamos a pasar un frio cojonudo los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Nos calentaremos con democracia y libertad....biban los hanglos


----------



## Ufo (5 Feb 2022)

Con que? Si hasta los repuestos de los tanques usan piezas chinas...


----------



## Ces25 (5 Feb 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Hasta que no corten el grifo a España con paguitas y demas este pais seguira siendo una ramera. Cuando esto ya no sea posible y se acabe la fiesta, la hostia que nos vamos a comer va a ser doble o seguramente triple, porque sin suvension europea se jode todo esquema posible. Y a partir de ahi a cerrar chiringuitos, paguitas, ayuditas, asociaciones, ministerios, ecetera ecetera y medio pais al puto paro y sin derecho a nada.



Mientras la impresora siga creando dinero de la nada Uropa seguirá siendo un simple protectorado sin soberanía y con títeres al frente. 

La deuda es la nueva esclavitud.

Todo esto va de continuar la impresión o terminar con el teatro...

Los dos gallos del gallinero están a punto de pelearse por el control, pero primero van a reventar a la gallina más tonta del gallinero, que está justo en medio.


----------



## ciberobrero (5 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente? El apocalipsis sanitario en UK es tal que fui a España a tratarme/diagnosticarme. ¿Te refieres a eso o a qué?



A los muertos en las calles y las ciudades diezmadas por un virus letalisimo, tuyasabeh

Espero que te fuese bien con tu tratamiento y celebro que la psicología se considere medicina hoy en día


----------



## Lukytrike (5 Feb 2022)

Me parece a mí que los chiringuitos y demás serán lo último que se cierre. Si se cierran. Los desalmados estos son capaces de dejar sin una gota de sangre al país antes de salir corriendo con el botín (dinero, no la Botín).



Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Hasta que no corten el grifo a España con paguitas y demas este pais seguira siendo una ramera. Cuando esto ya no sea posible y se acabe la fiesta, la hostia que nos vamos a comer va a ser doble o seguramente triple, porque sin suvension europea se jode todo esquema posible. Y a partir de ahi a cerrar chiringuitos, paguitas, ayuditas, asociaciones, ministerios, ecetera ecetera y medio pais al puto paro y sin derecho a nada.


----------



## six six six the number.. (5 Feb 2022)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores.
> 
> ...



Mejor que cambies de camello que te está pasando una mercancía bastante defectuosa. Bielorrusia no vende una puñetera mierda a nadie........... 

Y si han pedido euros es porque ni ellos mismos se fían de sus rublos ni yuanes, que fuera de sus países no valen nada, y con las cosas de comer no se juega, con la pasta experimentos los justitos.......


----------



## PIA (5 Feb 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> A bueno se arrima Rusia. Europa es un viejo demente y decrepito. Ya ves tu que miedo deberia darle. China esta en fase expansionista, lo que busca de mineral e hidrocarburos esta su frontera norte, y las fronteras no las tiene con europa precisamente.
> 
> En fin que se puede esperar de jugadores de call of duty y comedoritos en este foro.
> 
> ...



Que sí que sí. Lo que tú digas


six six six the number.. dijo:


> Mejor que cambies de camello que te está pasando una mercancía bastante defectuosa. Bielorrusia no vende una puñetera mierda a nadie...........
> 
> Y si han pedido euros es porque ni ellos mismos se fían de sus rublos ni yuanes, que fuera de sus países no valen nada, y con las cosas de comer no se juega, con la pasta experimentos los justitos.......



Pues según esa tabla los que no exportan nada sois.....vosotros, los españoles. Sus exportaciones son 25,% del PIB tan sólo y de Bielorrusia 54%. Y eso teniendo en cuenta lo pequeño que es Bielorrusia sí comparar con España. Estáis en la puta ruina, hablando alto y claro










Comparar economía países: España vs Bielorrusia 2022


Comparativa de países. Comparativa de los datos macroeconómicos y socio-demográficos de países. Aquí tienes la comparativa de España vs Bielorrusia




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## McRotor (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso que dices ratifico que es así, lo seguí bien en su dia. Alemania espera el visto bueno de EEUU para iniciar el bombeo por el NSII y comprarle el gas a Rusia.
> 
> EEUU ha dicho que no y este invierno han habido familias que han pasado mucho frio en Europa.



Desde el principio la casa blanca se opuso a la construccion pero merckel los fue capeando, pero al final USA ha pisado el acelerador, a saber que amenazas le soltarian a la culo infollable.

Ademas coincidiendo con el nuevo gobierno que no estan bregaos en la arena politica...


----------



## GatoAzul (6 Feb 2022)

La frase que mejor define a Francia es "I surrender".


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Feb 2022)

Migas y Moscas dijo:


> Occidente está así gracias a China y Rusia, que no os enteráis.
> 
> Las élites progresistas están ahí puestas por los comunistas.
> 
> ...



Deberías aprender como se creo el regimen chino actual.


----------



## Tons of Fear (6 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Nada de esto estaría pasando con Trump al frente. El enemigo es China, no Rusia. Es un desastre.



China es un problema pero solo es un síntoma.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Desde el principio la casa blanca se opuso a la construccion pero merckel los fue capeando, pero al final USA ha pisado el acelerador, a saber que amenazas le soltarian a la culo infollable.
> 
> Ademas coincidiendo con el nuevo gobierno que no estan bregaos en la arena politica...




Me parece lamentable jugar con el frio de la gente en invierno de esa manera. La falta de EMPAQUE Y CARÁCTER de Europa es vergonzosa. Repito por enésima vez: solo se salva Macron que ya advirtió de todo esto y se las tiene jurada a los piratas.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Me parece lamentable jugar con el frio de la gente en invierno de esa manera. La falta de EMPAQUE Y CARÁCTER de Europa es vergonzosa. Repito por enésima vez: solo se salva Macron que ya advirtió de todo esto y se las tiene jurada a los piratas.



Yo de Francia no me fío nada y Makron es de lo peorcito de los últimos presis de Francia. Son compañeros de correrías con los anglos. Desde Iraq, que fue el punto de inflexión, en Libia y Siria van de la mano con los anglos. 

Otra cosa es que Macron vea la posibilidad de una guerra en la Europa continental y le entre caquita: de un día para otro Europa se quedaria sin gas y con 10 millones de refugiados ukros. Como para no acojonarse.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La pesadilla del gabacho, el maricón con más huevos de Europa: que Rusia cayera en la órbita china por presión anglo. Y Europa en babia.
> 
> Es de ser muy gilipollas el seguir poniendo el culo a Biden, UK y compañia. Nos la están jugando en nuestra propia casa y nosotros tragando con todo. Vamos a pasar un frio cojonudo los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Cocinerucha, ¿ya te has cansao de intoxicar con el (((bitxo)))?, ¿te han destinado a la sección de la (((guerra)))?


----------



## alas97 (6 Feb 2022)

tengo el dedo en este momento para llamar a sabaton y lea el hilo de que va. para ver si se anima hacer un próximo disco en base a este post.

Todavía no se enteran de nada.

cuando se enteren de que a los enanitos amarillos el amo oscuro les presto su industria para que les produjeran los diamantes y las chucherías que necesita su corte les da un jamacuco.

mientras tanto les dejo esta canción de primal fear hasta que joakim brodén se ponga de acuerdo con calopez en el tema de los derechos de autor.


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Yo de Francia no me fío nada y Makron es de lo peorcito de los últimos presis de Francia. Son compañeros de correrías con los anglos. Desde Iraq, que fue el punto de inflexión, en Libia y Siria van de la mano con los anglos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que Macron vea la posibilidad de una guerra en la Europa continental y le entre caquita: de un día para otro Europa se quedaria sin gas y con 10 millones de refugiados ukros. Como para no acojonarse.




Macron lleva soltándole hostias a UK un lustro, desde antes del Brexit. No los traga. Y hace bien.


----------



## Polietileno (6 Feb 2022)

2022 va a ser un año jodido para Rusia y USA. No creo que abran ya el Nord Stream 2 si han aguantado el invierno. EEUU necesita alguien de sparring y ahora al más tonto que tienen es al ruso ya que con Irán poca broma.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (6 Feb 2022)

Que le den tambien el Nobel de la paz al entonces vicepresidente (hoy presidente) junto a su premiado antecesor democrata...


----------



## John Smmith (6 Feb 2022)

Pero si son el ejemplo a seguir de las elites occidentales.

Lo que quieren es que les pidamos ser como ellos, dictaduras populares.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (6 Feb 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ese es uno de los problemas, no hay una sola NSA, con la capacidad de la NSA, hay una NSA por cada superpotencia, EEUU, Rusia y China. Uno de los declives de la hegemonía yanqui es el subidón operativo del KGB ruso, hoy FSB y GRU, y de China por mediación de Rusia también.
> 
> Se ha permitido que un tipo tan peligroso e inteligente como Putin incremente la capacidad de Rusia para operar en terrenos que antes solo eran dominados por muy pocos, y eso ha supuesto un cambio bestial de las reglas de juego.
> 
> Detesto a Putin, pero le reconozco una inteligencia fuera de lo común en su terreno particular del espionaje. Por dios, si hasta han creado fábricas de trolls para manejar la opinión pública a distancia en países con los que ni siquiera tienen frontera.



PAYASACO…. Por mucho que rebuznes la propaganda yanky solo hay una realidad que es cada vez mas obvia y visible para mas y mas gente…. LA UNICA AMENAZA REAL A DIA DE HOY EN EL PLANETA SE LLAMA ESTADOS UNIDOS DE AMERICA!!
El pais mas violento, belicista y agresor de la historia, el UNICO QUE HA USADO ARMAS NUCLEARES CONTRA POBLACION CIVIL DESARMADA!!!

Y escoria HDLGP como tu, solo pretendeis blanquear todo eso….. GENTUZA!!!


----------



## six six six the number.. (6 Feb 2022)

Uyyy!! qué miedo!!....... claro que si, los misiles nucleares rusos no podían llegar hasta Uropa y por lo tanto estábamos a salvo, pero eso se va a terminar a partir del 27 de febrero gracias a Bielorrusia ¿verdad?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> La pesadilla del gabacho, el maricón con más huevos de Europa: que Rusia cayera en la órbita china por presión anglo. Y Europa en babia.
> 
> Es de ser muy gilipollas el seguir poniendo el culo a Biden, UK y compañia. Nos la están jugando en nuestra propia casa y nosotros tragando con todo. Vamos a pasar un frio cojonudo los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Muy buen vídeo. Concuerdo, todo es por el nordstream 2, o al menos en su mayor parte.


----------



## ugeruge (6 Feb 2022)

Menos mal que con el cambio climático esto en breve será como morocco (en el clima porque los moritos los tenemos ya) y cada vez necesitaremos menos calefacción 
Me voy a ir comprando unos camellos para hacer excursiones a los guiris


----------



## Guillotin (6 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Por eso los del Mundo Libre no pararon hasta desmantelar por completo a la antigua URSS y el Bloque del Este, porque eran el mismo perro.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero habían acordado que se desmantelarían conjuntamente el Pacto de Varsovia (por otra parte, no lo podían mantener) y la NATO. Pero más tarde no se cumplió con el tratado, es más la OTAN quiere seguir ampliando el número de miembros, hasta desmembrar Rusia en pequeños pedacitos que se puedan repartir.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Feb 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Detesto a Putin, pero le reconozco una inteligencia fuera de lo común en su terreno particular del espionaje. Por dios, si hasta han creado fábricas de trolls para manejar la opinión pública a distancia en países con los que ni siquiera tienen frontera.



¿Lo dices por los CMs infiltrados en Burbuja?


----------



## six six six the number.. (6 Feb 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Pero habían acordado que se desmantelarían conjuntamente el Pacto de Varsovia (por otra parte, no lo podían mantener) y la NATO. Pero más tarde no se cumplió con el tratado, es más la OTAN quiere seguir ampliando el número de miembros, hasta desmembrar Rusia en pequeños pedacitos que se puedan repartir.



Eso te lo estás inventando directamente, la Otan no ha acordado con nadie disolverse nunca.


----------



## McRotor (6 Feb 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Yo de Francia no me fío nada y Makron es de lo peorcito de los últimos presis de Francia. Son compañeros de correrías con los anglos. Desde Iraq, que fue el punto de inflexión, en Libia y Siria van de la mano con los anglos.
> 
> Otra cosa es que Macron vea la posibilidad de una guerra en la Europa continental y le entre caquita: de un día para otro Europa se quedaria sin gas y con 10 millones de refugiados ukros. Como para no acojonarse.




Marikron es un egolatra dictadorzuelo que ve ante la jubilacion de su homologa Alemana una oportunidad de oro en convertirse en el capo de Europa...

Pero para ello debe desobedecer al amo gUSAno pues en los planes no estan que una Francia con armamento nuclear lidere Europa.

Que Francia tome la batuta de mando en Europa puede ser un mal menor. Francia historicamente se ha enfrentado a UK/USA y ha tenido buenas relaciones con China y Rusia. A poco que meta en vereda a la moronegrada que han sido su patio trasero las cosas irian mejor que bajo el liderazgo Aleman que solo se han preocupado de medrar industrial y economicamente importandoles 3 cojones la independencia de Europa.

Eso si, toda lucha para quitarnos el yugo gUSAno supondra años de penuria hasta conseguirlo. Es el precio a pagar por desengancharnos del camello y su impresora de papelitos.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Feb 2022)

Uropedros!!! putitas lamedoras de microfalo yanki!! Yonkis de la deuda del nabo desollao!! estais acabados!!


----------



## burbucoches (6 Feb 2022)

TU q Eres UN memelord de (((derechas))) no?


----------



## silverwindow (6 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que China habria w ponerla en su lugar.
Con 3 o 4 nukes bastaria para devolverles a la era a la que realmente pertenecen.

Los rusos que miren y tomen nota si quieren.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Feb 2022)

Macron es un masonazo y los masonazos se deben al imperio de anglosion


----------



## OYeah (6 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Marikron es un egolatra dictadorzuelo que ve ante la jubilacion de su homologa Alemana una oportunidad de oro en convertirse en el capo de Europa...
> 
> Pero para ello debe desobedecer al amo gUSAno pues en los planes no estan que una Francia con armamento nuclear lidere Europa.
> 
> ...




Así es.

Francia y Rusia han tenido lazos muy estrechos siempre, la nobleza rusa en las novelas de Tolstoi hablaba francés, nunca ruso. Incluso hasta después que Napoleón se puso bravucón y fue a por setas allí, y salió cagando leches con el rabo entre las piernas y de milagro.

Lo que no aguanta un francés, y lo sé bien, es tener que aprender inglés para pedir algo en un restaurante español o italiano. No digo ya si es en un hotel francés. Ellos eran la cultura europea y los piratas se la arrebataron, junto con las islas de Guersney.

Son muy cansinos con la grandeur franchute, pero lo que no se puede decir es que no hayan tratado de mantener a Europa lejos de las garras yankis y piratas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (6 Feb 2022)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Menuda escoria es usa.



Son el enemigo del género humano.
Ladrones asesinos y genocidas.


----------



## Gusman (6 Feb 2022)

silverwindow dijo:


> La verdad es que China habria w ponerla en su lugar.
> Con 3 o 4 nukes bastaria para devolverles a la era a la que realmente pertenecen.
> 
> Los rusos que miren y tomen nota si quieren.



No tienes ni puta idea del mundo en el que vives. Eres un retrasado o tienes 5 años?


----------



## Polietileno (6 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Marikron es un egolatra dictadorzuelo que ve ante la jubilacion de su homologa Alemana una oportunidad de oro en convertirse en el capo de Europa...
> 
> Pero para ello debe desobedecer al amo gUSAno pues en los planes no estan que una Francia con armamento nuclear lidere Europa.
> 
> ...



La


McRotor dijo:


> Marikron es un egolatra dictadorzuelo que ve ante la jubilacion de su homologa Alemana una oportunidad de oro en convertirse en el capo de Europa...
> 
> Pero para ello debe desobedecer al amo gUSAno pues en los planes no estan que una Francia con armamento nuclear lidere Europa.
> 
> ...



La independencia de Europa es la independencia energética y la vanguardia la tiene Alemania en ese tema con las renovables, el pasado el transpore eléctrico, presente, y el hidrógeno, futuro. No Francia con sun centrales que se les van a caer a pedazos y que tiene que tener un ejército en Africa para su combustible.

El ejército y las bombas atómicas de Francia le sirven igual que a Putin y a USA, para desfilar y para atacar a débiles.

No está muy claro si la escandalera de Ucrania si va a perjudicar, o intenta perjudicar a la UE o solo es para que tanto el pueblo ruso como anglo se olviden de lo que les está cayendo, y les va a caer encima.

Y si los alemanes están tranquilos porque saben eso, que solo es escandalera para la masa anglo-rusa o se intenta algo más aprovechandose del bisoño gobierno alemán.

Habría que ver que habría hecho Merkel o que ha dicho sobre el tema


----------



## Polietileno (6 Feb 2022)

hagamos algo de nacionalismo también nosotros que todo es Putin Putin, y anglos

"El futuro del mundo es Europa. No es China, no es EEUU, es Europa"

Si se refiera a región modelo de nivel de vida posiblemente sí sea Europa el futuro del mundo, una Europa que se pueda defender, aunque sea irrelevante a nivel internacional- Como lo eran la sudamerica de hace un siglo.

Pero el futuro no va a ser diplomacia y comercio de cañonera será el de chequera, pero chequera con valor, recordemos que la UE tiene un superavit comercial del 1,5% de su PIB con ya practicamente todo hecho. Veremos el de China en 2-5 años.


----------



## McRotor (6 Feb 2022)

Polietileno dijo:


> La
> 
> 
> La independencia de Europa es la independencia energética y la vanguardia la tiene Alemania en ese tema con las renovables, el pasado el transpore eléctrico, presente, y el hidrógeno, futuro. No Francia con sun centrales que se les van a caer a pedazos y que tiene que tener un ejército en Africa para su combustible.
> ...



Tecnologia renovables Alemania es como decir que antes lo fue España... o sea nada!

Alemania sin gas se cae cual castillo de naipes. Los alemanes son buenos fabricante, de los mejores junto a los japos. Pero son muy cabeza cuadradas lo que es bueno para fabricar pero pesimo para inventar... Son los reyes del automovil a gasoil pero tuvieron que ser los italianos de la FIAT quienes les mostrase el camino cediendo a Bosch las patentes del sistema comon rail.

Francia tiene poder nuclear lo que evita que los gUSAnos se les ocurra por la cabeza venir a Europa a enmierdar. Sus centrales es algo tangible y el uranio viene del patio trasero Europeo, Africa es la fuente de recursos de Europa y la mano de obra barata al igual que hispanoamerica lo es para USA.


----------



## BHAN83 (6 Feb 2022)

Lo gracioso es como va a dejar este acuerdo la inflacion del euro.

Si China paga con sus euros ahorrados (que no gastaba) y que ahora van a gastar los rusos, mientras nosotros tenemos que pagar el gas mas caro a EEUU.

Se traduce en mas productos y servicios fabricados en Europa que se van para fuera.

Mas inflacion, menos valor de la moneda para quien la use.


----------



## LordEntrophy (6 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Desde el principio la casa blanca se opuso a la construccion pero merckel los fue capeando, pero al final USA ha pisado el acelerador, a saber que amenazas le soltarian a la culo infollable.
> 
> Ademas coincidiendo con el nuevo gobierno que no estan bregaos en la arena politica...



Recordemos el "escándalo" (no se podía saber) de la administración Obama teniendo pinchado el teléfono de la mismísima Ángela Merkel, precisamente.

Aliados, sí, sí... Siempre que hagan lo que yo quiero que hagan.

Como para no pensar en Kissinguer, Carrero e Islero.


----------



## Skywalker22 (6 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Tecnologia renovables Alemania es como decir que antes lo fue España... o sea nada!
> 
> Alemania sin gas se cae cual castillo de naipes. Los alemanes son buenos fabricante, de los mejores junto a los japos. Pero son muy cabeza cuadradas lo que es bueno para fabricar pero pesimo para inventar... Son los reyes del automovil a gasoil pero tuvieron que ser los italianos de la FIAT quienes les mostrase el camino cediendo a Bosch las patentes del sistema comon rail.
> 
> Francia tiene poder nuclear lo que evita que los gUSAnos se les ocurra por la cabeza venir a Europa a enmierdar. Sus centrales es algo tangible y el uranio viene del patio trasero Europeo, Africa es la fuente de recursos de Europa y la mano de obra barata al igual que hispanoamerica lo es para USA.



Los usanos no sé, pero tal vez los rusos y los chinos están empezando a agitar el avispero africano. ¿No has visto que hay movidas entre los franceses y malienses y burkinos?
Francia empieza a tener problemas en su patio trasero. ¿Alguien está agitando el avispero?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Feb 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> Menos mal que con el cambio climático esto en breve será como morocco (en el clima porque los moritos los tenemos ya) y cada vez necesitaremos menos calefacción
> Me voy a ir comprando unos camellos para hacer excursiones a los guiris



Este invierno es el más caluroso que recuerdo, desde que tengo memoria. En ningún momento he tenido frío ni he necesitado casi abrigo, nada que ver con todos los inviernos pasados. Me acojona un poco el pensar cómo puede estar esto dentro de otros 20 años.


----------



## Polietileno (7 Feb 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Tecnologia renovables Alemania es como decir que antes lo fue España... o sea nada!
> 
> Alemania sin gas se cae cual castillo de naipes. Los alemanes son buenos fabricante, de los mejores junto a los japos. Pero son muy cabeza cuadradas lo que es bueno para fabricar pero pesimo para inventar... Son los reyes del automovil a gasoil pero tuvieron que ser los italianos de la FIAT quienes les mostrase el camino cediendo a Bosch las patentes del sistema comon rail.
> 
> Francia tiene poder nuclear lo que evita que los gUSAnos se les ocurra por la cabeza venir a Europa a enmierdar. Sus centrales es algo tangible y el uranio viene del patio trasero Europeo, Africa es la fuente de recursos de Europa y la mano de obra barata al igual que hispanoamerica lo es para USA.



Alemania llegó a ser el primer país del mundo en GW instalados de eólica y solar. Luego otros se subieron al carro.

Alemania tiene respaldo de carbón para renovables. Gas para industria lo puede sustituir por noruego o GNL, creo que ruso es el 40% de su consumo ahora. 

Sólo sería problema la calefacción pero se podrían apañar reduciendo su consumo.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



Europa es el principal cliente comercial de china

A china le importa una puta mierda, la puta mierda de la puta urs. China quiere y necesita llevarse bien con europa

Como la puta urs le monte una guerra a europa, CHINA SE VA A LANZAR A LA YUGULAR A POR SIBERIA, y la puta urs se va a disolver como un azucarillo, y se pondran fin a los 1500 años de pesadilla turcomongoloide 

Iba a decir que quien esta en babia eres tu. Pero no estas en babia, solo que eres un CM traidor mercenario hijo de puta, que tienes el rabo de tu amo incrustado en la puta traquea


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Este invierno es el más caluroso que recuerdo, desde que tengo memoria. En ningún momento he tenido frío ni he necesitado casi abrigo, nada que ver con todos los inviernos pasados. Me acojona un poco el pensar cómo puede estar esto dentro de otros 20 años.



Este invierno esta siendo el mas seco y caluroso de los ultimos lustros en el mediterraneo occidental, pero el mas humedo y frio en el mediterraneo oriental

El tiempo funciona en funcion de las corrientes y de las presiones atmosfericas. Este año, por casualidades de la vida, ha habido un anticiclon potente sobre el suroeste continental, que ha venido proyectando bolsas de aire seco y caliente. Y debido a ese anticiclon aqui, se han concentrado borrascas y corrientes polares sobre el mar negro, balcanes y la anatolia

Antes de cacarear, estudia


----------



## Chaini (7 Feb 2022)

Ucrania tiene derecho a tomar las decisiones que crea oportuno. Los ruskys boys olvidan que el imperialismo ruso invade paises, envenena opositores, dopa atletas y soborna estamentos deportivos.

China a la chita callando se hara con el gas ruso, total, Rusia no necesita venderlo a Europa


----------



## arriondas (7 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Francia y Rusia han tenido lazos muy estrechos siempre, la nobleza rusa en las novelas de Tolstoi hablaba francés, nunca ruso. Incluso hasta después que Napoleón se puso bravucón y fue a por setas allí, y salió cagando leches con el rabo entre las piernas y de milagro.
> 
> ...



Hasta principios del siglo XX, Inglaterra y Francia eran enemigos enconados. Una enemistad que duró siglos y siglos. Y que sigue ahí, oculta entre los gestos diplomáticos, la OTAN y la UE. 

De Gaulle bloqueó dos veces la entrada de Reino Unido en la CEE, no lo olvidemos. Entraron cuando el general ya no estaba. Se vio incluso en la Guerra de Kosovo, donde París se puso muchas veces de perfil... y de pasó echó una mano a los serbios por debajo de la mesa (otro país con el que han tenido cierta filiación)

Se habla de la rivalidad EEUU-Rusia, pero la rivalidad histórica por excelencia es la que hay entre franceses e ingleses. Aún presente, con gestos como prestar a Reino Unido en el 2018 el Tapiz de Bayeux para que fuese expuesto. La temática del tapiz es bien conocida...


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (7 Feb 2022)

Insurgent dijo:


> La supervivencia del R78 depende de la salud del Imperio Anglo progre.



El R78 era Juan Carlos I, y tuvo que abdicar y exiliarse


----------



## silverwindow (7 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hasta principios del siglo XX, Inglaterra y Francia eran enemigos enconados. Una enemistad que duró siglos y siglos. Y que sigue ahí, oculta entre los gestos diplomáticos, la OTAN y la UE.
> 
> De Gaulle bloqueó dos veces la entrada de Reino Unido en la CEE, no lo olvidemos. Entraron cuando el general ya no estaba. Se vio incluso en la Guerra de Kosovo, donde París se puso muchas veces de perfil... y de pasó echó una mano a los serbios por debajo de la mesa (otro país con el que han tenido cierta filiación)
> 
> Se habla de la rivalidad EEUU-Rusia, pero la rivalidad histórica por excelencia es la que hay entre franceses e ingleses. Aún presente, con gestos como prestar a Reino Unido en el 2018 el Tapiz de Bayeux para que fuese expuesto. La temática del tapiz es bien conocida...



Sinceramente,creo que de eso ya no queda nada hoy en dia,al menos en el pueblo llano.
Para un ingles de pub,un frances,italiano,belga...son practicamente lo mismo,para bien o mal.


----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (7 Feb 2022)

China ha puesto su zarpa de panda sobre el gas ruso. Vale, tendré que comprarme una estufa a electricidad y que les den por igual a tártaros y mongoles


----------

